# Watching decline is a hard thing to do



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Clipper is still hanging in there, my big old sweet wild heart. The lump on his right side was the size of the palm of my hand 3 weeks ago, it is now the size of my hand. He still does not have pain when I lay my hand on it, but has difficulty getting up because it is "in the way". His breathing still seems ok. I have upped his tramadol to 3 a day. He still eats and wants to go outside, sometimes will pick up a toy for me to toss. He did have 2 times he pooped while laying down, once in the middle of the nite, I heard it and got up and cleaned it up and him, I think maybe he was asleep. Then he was laying in the living room and his tail started twitching and some came out but got him outside. He seems happy still, and is eating only cooked meats and canned dog food. Still likes his milk bones but won't eat dry dog food any longer. He still takes all his supplements. It is hard seeing him become weaker. But he still has spark to his eyes and seems content. Whether it is osteosarcoma or chondesarcoma they wouldn't know unless they had the tumor, but he is 12, I wouldn't put him thru that.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I can imagine it is very hard. I am sorry you and clipper have to go through this


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Cancer sucks! The decline is hard, but Im glad to hear he's hanging in there and is still enjoying life.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I can only imagine how difficult this is. I went through it with a Peke who lived to be almost 19, but I can't imagine it with a GSD. 
A GSD is 100 times the dog, and it is probably 100 times more painful when he goes downhill. I am very sorry.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I wish you all the comfort in the world and I hope that you get to have a few more very good days with him.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thanks guys. He went on a car ride yesterday and enjoyed sniffing the air! He got pretty tired out because I had mowed and he was outside with me thru about half of it with breaks(he and Cody were always out being the supervisors of yard work!) then my daughter came over for a while so he selpt most of the day today! Just trying to keep him comfortable, cook for him and give him lots of loving.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I was setting out on the bench and told my other daughter maybe I shouldn't have taken him on the car ride, its hard on him to get in and out, I have to lift him in and out. But he walked up about then and looked at me like "no,I wanted to go, mama", he's such a sweet old man!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Aw, I went through this with my Chama. I continued to take her for little outings right up until her last day. She really enjoyed them even though it was difficult. 

Hang in there and just keep giving him lots of love and enjoying him.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

readaboutdogs said:


> I was setting out on the bench and told my other daughter maybe I shouldn't have taken him on the car ride, its hard on him to get in and out, I have to lift him in and out. But he walked up about then and looked at me like "no,I wanted to go, mama", he's such a sweet old man!


I know what you are going through so well. Rayden just past in January; we found his tumor (size of a small walnut) just before Thanksgiving. A week later, it was the size of a closed fist. 

I asked my vet if I should stop taking him to the lake. He loved it but he was so worn out afterwards. She told me to take a picture of him in the car on our way to the lake and look at it when I got home. Then I could decide if it was worth it. I still cherish that picture. She told me that he didn't know that it would hurt later or that he would be drained and sleep the rest of the day. He only knew that he was on his way to do something that he loved with his Mama.
I took a ton of pictures of every outing we did.


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Hang in there and try to stay strong for both of you.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

That is good advice Dainerra, I will always remember that. They love life so much as only these wonderful creatures can. We ourselves can only hope to learn to have that kind of unrestrained passion to look for all the pleasures of life and find it in the simplest of things. Thank you to all, we are so lucky to have and love our furry teachers, hero of our hearts.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I guess that is one of the perks of "living in the moment" 
She told me that he only knew that, right now, this minute, was fun time. Even at the end when he could only chase his ball 3 or 4 steps, he loved it just as much as racing across the sand and splashing into the lake. 
The last day, we knew it was time. We had to carry him out to potty on his blanket; he couldn't get up at all. We helped him to his feet and held him while he went. We sat with him all night and it was the first time that he wasn't trying to comfort me. I knew it was time but it's never easy to let them go....


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Stay strong and give him as much love as you can. My thoughts and prayers are with both of you


----------

